# Que tal este pre amplificador ?



## deniel144 (Dic 28, 2008)

hola bueno quisiera preguntar como es este preamplificados http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/preuniversal.htm

ya que lo quiero armar y se ve muy simple espero que me ayuden saludos


----------



## crimson (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola Deniel144, mi experiencia con preamplificador a transistores no es muy buena, por el mismo trabajo podés hacerte un preamplificador a circuitos integrados, que va a sonar mucho mejor, porque son mucho más lineales y tienen más rango dinámico (diferencia entre el menor y el mayor sonido a amplificar). Los de transistores tienen una cierta "coloración" (cambios en el sonido), el control de tonos es pasivo, cosa que hace años que no se utiliza. Yo armaría el de este link
http://www.sound.whsites.net/project94.htm
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2008)

deniel144 dijo:
			
		

> hola bueno quisiera preguntar como es este preamplificados http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/preuniversal.htm...


No me gusta, busca en el foro hay mejores esquemas, incluso a transistores.


----------



## crimson (Dic 29, 2008)

A ver si esta plaquetita te puede ayudar. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Dic 29, 2008)

Ojo que la plaqueta está para transferir a plancha, si la vas a hacer con marcador indeleble debe ir en espejo. Saludos C


----------



## deniel144 (Dic 29, 2008)

ok muchas gracias por las respuesta estoy recien entrando en este mundo de los amplificador y quiero armame uno que tenga todo la duda era que  pre  amplificador usar


----------



## the chacal (Oct 14, 2010)

En vez del TL072 puedo utilizar el LM358 o el LM741 ?


----------

